# Nice Tom



## skeeter666 (May 9, 2009)

Well went out and hit the Northern for the first ever Turkey hunt and after a few hours I was able to find a great bird. Man it is so much fun I am hooked. Thanks Todd


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, that is a **** nice tom...but the picture...I have repeatedly tried to get a moratorium on pictures of guys with a huge smile posed behind their birds...what ever happened to the classic hunting pictures...you know, one foot on the downed game, gun in hand, or maybe a line of guys...some wearing Mackinaw shirts and old leather boots...none with camo... standing in around a string of fat toms hangin from a rope strung between two trees, makeshift tents and assorted camping gear scattered around in the background along with three of four cars...not a 5th wheeler or Dodge Ram Tough pickup to be seen. Are those days just gone?

Well, what the heck...welcome first time poster and first time turkey shooter!


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice Bird! Gotta love turkey huntin'!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You'll have to excuse BP, he's as old and crusty as his underwear. -O,- 

Nice bird.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Nice!
Public or Private?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a great time there. nice job


----------

